# Replacing monitor amps.



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

I have two single space amps from Bob carver's past that were destroyed if a recent flood and need replaced.

The first is a Phase Linear A-15, the second is a Carver PM100. 

My insurance company has recommended a Art SLA1 and a SLA2. I've had a SLA1 for some time and never put it in the same category as the A-15, which I preferred to the PM100, but I never directly compared either to the SLA. I just assumed the Art was like most of their other gear I've used off and on for 20+ years.

What do you think? Is this a good replacement or not. Not many other amps in this format from what I've seen.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

My Emotiva UPA-5, XPA-3, and UPA-2 are wonderful amps and far less expensive than other brands. The headroom is truly wonderful with the XPA-3 which drives my front L/C/R midwoofers.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Arcam


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I really appericiate you taking the time to read and respond.

I really looking for 1U rack mountable amps designed for near field or mid field mix down monitors. These amps seem to be for HT and are not rack mountable. They do look interesting for another project I'm working on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you still looking for a single space amp or will an amp using a larger rack space work? 
QSC or Crest Audio come to mind as a very good option.
I dont particularly like Art amps as they are not in the same league as your old carver amps were.


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

MiddleAtlantic makes rack mounts for a number of HT amps.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Are you still looking for a single space amp or will an amp using a larger rack space work?
> QSC or Crest Audio come to mind as a very good option.
> I dont particularly like Art amps as they are not in the same league as your old carver amps were.


I have an Art SLA1 that I have used regularly for several years now and it's not bad. I would never had considered it in the same league as either if the Carver designs. However it has temporally replaced the A-15 for now and doing a decent job. I don't find myself even noticing anymore. It's powering a set of JBL 2311s.

I originally was looking to get Crown D-75s. Low power but real clean. About $500 each. 

I've owned probably 7 QSC amps 4 of which are dead and never been impressed especially when comparing them to Crown. Always sounded like a wet blanket was thrown over the cabinets. Also when I would open them up they looked haphazard with all the weight to one side, definitely not overbuilt. Never used Crest. Always been interested but never had one long enough to give a fair comparison. Turned a used one on at an auction and white smoke came pouring out so I didn't bid. Every Crown I have ever bought is still in my collection somewhere being used. I have seen CE series amps die but I could never understand why a low end box like those were ever given the Crown Badge. Especially the 1000 & 2000s.

If you liked the Carver then the early '80s Phase Linear A-15 IMO was better built and just more solid performer. They were some of the last amps Bob Carver designed before PL was closed. Very few were made. I had an A-65 in the late 80s that always had issues with 1 channel but it would put out the power. Fused quite a few voice coils with it but I was a teenager at the time and didn't have a clue.

It would be nice to stick with single space amps but I'm not set on it. Having not bought a new amp in a few years I'm not so up to date with the new light weight switching power supply format. The good old school amps were heavy for a reason. I have still never heard anything as sweet as a Macro-Tech powered JBL or EAW front end.:hsd:

How are the G series QSC amps. They look better than the RMX at first glance. What Crest should I check out in your opinion. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I forgot about Crown, they are also a great option. For Crest I really like the CA series of amps but they may be a little out of your price range. Samson also makes a good amp so have a look around there as well. The G series of QSC amps seem to have a good reputation but I have not personally used one.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> I forgot about Crown, they are also a great option. For Crest I really like the CA series of amps but they may be a little out of your price range. Samson also makes a good amp so have a look around there as well. The G series of QSC amps seem to have a good reputation but I have not personally used one.


would you consider Sampson to be better than the Art amps? Never having used Sampson products when I saw them I kind of just ignored them. For some reason I've always considered Sampson lower end. Don't know why I have this impression. I'll check them out and maybe I'll remember what put this notion in my head.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

As far as Sampson goes. I'll bet you I saw the RCA inputs and ran.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Samson has a great option as it has both RCA and XLR or TRS inputs I have had one in my system for 2 years and its worked flawless and uses a Toroidal Power transformer in some of their lineup.


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Looks like the RCAs are only in the Servo series. Now I see it in your signature. I always associated the RCA connections as consumer level stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price they are defiantly worth a look in my opinion. Ive been running my mains on that amp now for some time and they are 4ohm speakers and like power.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hafler and Carvin still make 1U rack-space amps, the latter being the new lightweight switching kind. Naturally, there’s always the venerable Crown D-series. If you’re open to something used, I’ve always heard good things about Ashly amps (they used to offer a 1U amp, but don’t currently). Or maybe a vintage Ramsa.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hafler and Carvin still make 1U rack-space amps, the latter being the new lightweight switching kind. Naturally, there’s always the venerable Crown D-series. If you’re open to something used, I’ve always heard good things about Ashly amps (they used to offer a 1U amp, but don’t currently). Or maybe a vintage Ramsa.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne, I've been checking out the Halfler and Bryston amps. I'm kinda familiar with Halfler but dose anyone know much about Bryston? Other than the expensive...Oh Ramsa eh...I'm a recent convert. I have this old school WR-8616. Real nice pre-amps. I also recently acquired a DA7 digital board that I'm using to record at the studio.Still having some MIDI issues with Logic 9 but hey......it's old. Haven't used their amps much. You know I seem to prefer used gear. Stuff was made heftier just 10 years ago. Didn't feel like it was going to break when you pick it up. I like stuff pre-scratched and half price. Seems like most electronics theses days breaks in it's first months if it's going to break. I'll let someone else break it in. A little ding in the cab dosen't effect the operation but can take $1000 off the price.


----------

